
Coca-Cola Owns All 61 URLs from Ahh.com to Ahh-With-60-More-‘H’s.com - v4n4d1s
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/coca-cola-owns-all-61-urls-fromahhcom-to-ahh-with-60-more-hscom
======
talmand
Reminds me of an old gag I want to say I read that the old hacker quarterly
2600 did back in the day.

There was some kind of negativity towards a company, I can't recall which, and
they registered companysucks.com. Obviously replace company with the actual
name I can't remember.

They received a legal letter requesting they hand over that domain for
copyright reasons and so on. They did with no argument. Then they registered
companyreallysucks.com. Again with the letter with them handing the domain
over with no argument.

Then they registered companyreallyreallysucks.com with the expected outcome.

I'm not sure how far that kept going until they tired of the joke or the
company gave up.

Or, at least, that's the way I remember it. I could be wrong as it was quite a
few years ago.

~~~
cgriswald
Reading the article, I thought Coke was doing something similar to Pepsi here.

Back in the late '80s there was a Pepsi commercial where 'scientists received
messages from deep space' and it turns out to be painters(?) sitting on the
radiotelescope and opening up a Pepsi and going "Ahhhhh":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9jT6uKknoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9jT6uKknoY)

~~~
mchahn
I usually have some idea why someone's post is down-voted. This one is
baffling. Maybe someone bumped the down button?

------
robalfonso
Thats great, my company owned ahhhhhhhhhhhh.com got approached to sell, no
idea it was coke, found out later, but glad they did something cool with it.

------
circa
[http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/](http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/)

------
Diederich
At one time, in the late 90s and early 2000s, Wal-Mart Stores, Inc., owned
many thousands of variants of the words 'walmart' and various bad or negative
words. A lot of that was in reaction to the visibility of (I believe)
walmartsucks.com

One way or another, talk about an exercise in futility.

~~~
edwhitesell
Kinda like Home Depot, which also owns: homodepot.com

~~~
jandrese
Looks like they also snagged homedespot.com.

~~~
sitkack
But that is what I call it!

------
mratzloff
I like to think of this as screaming rather than a satisfied sigh.

Ahhhhhhhhh!!

~~~
andrepd
That would be more like Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!

------
ben_utzer
I don't want to test them all, but I am sure there is one that doesn't work
(404). It should be around the middle.

I know because my spider told me.

~~~
icebraining
Yeah, it's
[http://ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.com](http://ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.com)

------
Fargren
What surprises me is that www.ah.com is owned by some health center in
Wisconsin. Now I want to know how they got it, and how much did Coca-Cola
offer them for it, if anything.

~~~
burger_moon
Aurora has been around for a while and are a multi-billion dollar revenue
healthcare company so I can't imagine they would be willing to give up their
domain for cheap. Aurora has really blown up in WI and is the big player there
for most medical facilities.

------
Puts
Native advertising?

~~~
coldpie
Looks like it, but maybe we'll get an interesting discussion out of it :)

~~~
jkoebler
I work at Motherboard, it's not advertising though reading it again it
probably could have used a more skeptical tone at points. It's part of our
Masters of Their Domain series, where we explore the history behind weird
URLs. If you have any suggestions for domains, please let us know.

[http://motherboard.vice.com/tag/masters+of+their+domain](http://motherboard.vice.com/tag/masters+of+their+domain)

~~~
neerdowell
Does nissan.com meet the criteria for the sort of thing you're writing about?

~~~
amyjess
On a similar note, steam.com.

~~~
jkoebler
yes, thank you! Will look at this too

------
g-clef
Yeah, I noticed this at the time when I was looking for users resolving
recently-registered domains (to try to find hacked systems). One of my users
resolved & then went to ahhhhhhhhh.com, which had only been registered a few
weeks beforehand.

Had my attention for a few minutes, but was ultimately not interesting (at
least not from a security point of view).

------
lunchladydoris
The actual sites are pretty cool. I love the retro bottles.

------
Pirate-of-SV
No SSL/TLS, I'm disappointed.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
They should get a single certificate with a Subject Alt Name including every
single domain!

~~~
schoen
I don't remember Let's Encrypt's exact size limitations but I think it should
be possible for them to get that cert, obviously without any additional charge
per SAN. :-)

------
finnn
s/URLs/domains/

come on people

------
chishaku
Why stop at 60?

~~~
v4n4d1s
There's a maximum of 63 characters for the so called "label"-part of a domain.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System#Label](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System#Label)

Edit: Example: [http://63-characters-is-the-longest-possible-domain-name-
for...](http://63-characters-is-the-longest-possible-domain-name-for-a-
website.com/)

------
tempodox
Ah!

------
dmd
And it appears ??? that not quite all of them just redirect, either.

~~~
lhl
I didn't spend enough time to see if it's just loading random sites or if each
site is specific to a domain (that'd be cool) but I encountered a whole bunch.
Not bad as far as marketing goes. Note: one of the sites I loaded played sound
by default. A bunch got stuck on the loading screen, but I also do a fair
amount of uBlock/uMatrix filtering, didn't bother to check what I was
blocking.

